# Alloy wheel damage advice



## LLL (Jul 2, 2014)

Hi,

Just picked up my new car at the weekend and when cleaning it yesterday I noticed a little bit of damage to one of the wheels - see pics below (assuming I can figure out how to upload them! ).

Can anyone advise what I can do to seal the damaged area so that the damage doesn't spread and start to bubble and damage the coating on the wheel?

Thanks in advance for any advice.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Just use a bit of silver touch up paint to seal it


----------



## J3SHF (Jun 25, 2014)

If you wanted to repair rather than touch in it's small enough to do a localised repair yourself ie sand the affected area, use some metal filler, mask around it closely and primer it, then blow over with some wheel silver and lacquer.

I've just bought my first TT and the lips of all four are scuffed so will be doing those myself the same way


----------



## SVStu (Dec 11, 2006)

Looks like you have damaged the tyre wall too [smiley=bigcry.gif] If it was me I'd replace before you get a blow out, I'll PM you too just in case you don't read this but I see you only have a few posts so may not be able to access yet.


----------



## J3SHF (Jun 25, 2014)

Good spot, yep defo get that changed over.


----------



## LLL (Jul 2, 2014)

I saw the tyre damage when I noticed the damage to the alloy. It's a strange slash in the rubber but I didn't think it warranted a tyre change - the pic below gives a better view of it. Is it a definite new tyre do u think?

PS - Thanks for the advice and the PM (can't reply yet due to post count!) - it's much appreciated. Nice to know people on here will look out for each other on safety issues.


----------



## SVStu (Dec 11, 2006)

I'm pretty sure a cut in the side wall is an MOT fail, but happy to be corrected.

What would worry me is the damage caused to the inner side of the sidewall, perhaps a friendly garage will whip off the tyre so you can have a look to check for damage to the carcass and the inner bit on the opposite side of the tyre as a pothole could have caused damage to both sides.

Hopefully its just a surface cut. Stu.

Edit - I suspect the shape of the slash was caused when the tyre was pushed against the rim of the alloy wheel by the pothole, kerb etc speaking from experience [smiley=bigcry.gif] thanks Leeds for keeping the roads in tip top condition :evil:


----------



## arpuc (Jun 14, 2014)

I'd at least get it checked out. I've had something similar and a quick stop in my regular MOT station sorted it.


----------

